#  Erste Hilfe >   Erste-Hilfe- Kurs am Kind >

## Filliz

Hallo  
Ich macht gerade einen Erste-Hilfe-Kurs am Kind. Es ist sehr interessant. Außerdem kommen dort Möglichkeiten zur Sprache, die ich bei meinen Kindern (Gott sei dank) nie erleben durfte. 
So einen Kurs würde ich auf jedenfall, werdende Eltern und allen die mit Säuglingen, Kleinkindern, Schulkindern(Lehrer) und Jugendlichen (Sporttrainer, Jugendleiter usw.)
zu tun haben, empfehlen.  
LG
Tanja

----------


## Kaeks

Jep ist wirklich eine feine Sache  :Zwinker:  
Aber, soweit ich weiß, ist der EH-Kurs am Kind für Mitarbeiter in Kindergärten und Grundschullehrer Pflicht. Für Lehrer später alle 2 Jahre ein normal Kurs, wenn ich mich nicht irre.^^ 
Für Mitglieder/Mitarbeiter aus Vereinen von/für Kinder und Jugendliche ist es das leider, glaub ich, nicht... 
Liebe Grüße,
Kaeks

----------


## das_bienchen

kann ich unterschreiben  :Cheesy:  hab ich auch gemacht :-) vom Erwachsenen zum Kleinkind gibt es da ja schon erhebliche Differenzen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ein Erste Hilfe Kurs egal ob nun speziell für Kinder oder auch für Erwachsene schadet nie! 
Die Kurse sind aber stark vom jeweiligen Ausbilder abhänig.
Soll heißen, ob er sein Thema gut vermitteln kann oder nicht. 
In aller Regel sind die jenigen die auch jeden Tag mit dieser "Materie" umgehen die besseren Ausbilder, da hier auch aus der Praxis erzählt wird!

----------


## das_bienchen

> Ein Erste Hilfe Kurs egal ob nun speziell für Kinder oder auch für Erwachsene schadet nie! 
> Die Kurse sind aber stark vom jeweiligen Ausbilder abhänig.
> Soll heißen, ob er sein Thema gut vermitteln kann oder nicht. 
> In aller Regel sind die jenigen die auch jeden Tag mit dieser "Materie" umgehen die besseren Ausbilder, da hier auch aus der Praxis erzählt wird!

 das stimmt, da muss ich dir recht geben!!!

----------


## LarsH

> Aber, soweit ich weiß, ist der EH-Kurs am Kind für Mitarbeiter in Kindergärten und Grundschullehrer Pflicht. Für Lehrer später alle 2 Jahre ein normal Kurs, wenn ich mich nicht irre.^^

 Ist leider nicht ganz richtig.
(Grundschul)lehrer müssen zwar alle 2 jahre einen eh-kurs besuchen, nicht jedoch einen speziellen EH-am-Kind Kurs, auch nicht am anfang ihrer karriere. 
meine frau  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  (grundschullehrerin) und ich (eh-ausbilder) finden diese regelung allerding schwachsinnig.
hier wäre dann wohl mal wieder der gesetzgeber gefragt...

----------


## baesle

Hallo 
wollt auch noch was zu dem Thema sagen, während meiner Ausbildung zur Erzieherin gab es bei uns ein Fach "Gesundheitslehre" bei dem wir über 1/2 Jahr lang nichts anderes getan haben als EH am Kind zu üben.
Nun arbeite ich als Tagesmutter und bei uns ist es Pflicht alle zwei Jahre einen EH_Kurs_am Kind zu machen sonst wird ns die Lizens entzogen, finde ich aber auch richtig, denn wir haben die Verantwortung über ein kleines Lebewesen und so sollten wir auch ganz genau wissen was zu tun ist wen es diesem kleinen Geschöpf schlecht geht (um es nicht so krass zu formulieren.) 
Letztendlich wäre ich dafür wenn sich der Gesetzesgeber für ein generelles EH_Kurs am Kind ausspricht min. alle zwei Jahre für alle die mit Kindern arbeiten !
Gruß

----------


## Patientenschubser

Mal was anderes, wie viele Eltern machen einen EH Kurs am Kind?
Ich behaupte von 1000 Elternpaaren sind es max. 5 Paare. 
Ich verstehe das auch nicht, klar hat eine Tagesmutter/ Lehrer fast jeden Tag mit Kindern zu tun! 
Ich als Vater aber auch! 
Oftmals sind aber div Erkrankungen bei Kinder bereits im Vorfeld bekannt, so das man hier entsprechend reagieren kann/ könnte ggf muß. 
Ein aufgeschlagenes Knie kann jeder verpflastern, ausserdem gibt es in Deutschland in (fast) jedem Betrieb/ Schule usw eine(n) verantwortlichen Sanitäter. 
Macht euch nicht verrückt wegen diesem Lehrgang, es ist gut wenn man das alles mal gehört hat und vll auch mal wiederholt.
Aber kein Kind, ich bin seit 15 Jahren im Rettungsdienst, ist in meinem Kreis Tod von der Schulbank gefallen.

----------


## spokes

Lehrer (weiterführenden Schulen) müssen in NRW nicht alle 2 Jahre einen EH Kurs machen! Es ist eine Empfehlung, das soundsoviel Prozent in EH ausgebildet sein sollen, aber mehr auch nicht!

----------


## LarsH

> Macht euch nicht verrückt wegen diesem Lehrgang, es ist gut wenn man das alles mal gehört hat und vll auch mal wiederholt.
> Aber kein Kind, ich bin seit 15 Jahren im Rettungsdienst, ist in meinem Kreis Tod von der Schulbank gefallen.

 Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Hab ich in meinen 12 Jahren auch noch nicht erlebt.

----------


## rechbergmaus

So eine Einstellung kann tödlich sein. Morgen kann schon was passieren. 
Ich bin bei uns im Ort al Notfallhilfe, auch bekannt als Helfer vor Ort bekannt, tätig. Wir wurden, ist allerdings schon 3 Jahre her in den Kindergarten gerufen, da hat sich ein Mädchenan einem simplen Stück Brezel verschluckt. Leider wusste keiner der Erzieherinnen, was zu tun ist und bis wir da waren und dann der Rettungswagen mit Notarzt und Kindernotarzt, war dem Mädchen leider nicht mehr zu helfen.
Das zu dem Thema: "Es passiert schon nichts".
So eine Einstellung macht mich rasend.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> So eine Einstellung kann tödlich sein. Morgen kann schon was passieren. 
> Ich bin bei uns im Ort al Notfallhilfe, auch bekannt als Helfer vor Ort bekannt, tätig. Wir wurden, ist allerdings schon 3 Jahre her in den Kindergarten gerufen, da hat sich ein Mädchenan einem simplen Stück Brezel verschluckt. Leider wusste keiner der Erzieherinnen, was zu tun ist und bis wir da waren und dann der Rettungswagen mit Notarzt und Kindernotarzt, war dem Mädchen leider nicht mehr zu helfen.
> Das zu dem Thema: "Es passiert schon nichts".
> So eine Einstellung macht mich rasend.

  
Naja wenn die Erzieherinnen den Kurs gehabt hätten wie es sein soll dann hätten sie sicherlich helfen können. 
Es ist tragisch keine Frage, ich möchte auch keines meiner Kinder verlieren! 
Aber mal Hand aufs Herz, mit einem Esmarschen Handgriff und/ oder einem Schlag auf Rücken zw die Schulterblätter hätte geholfen werden können, oder? 
Ich konnte schon vielen Menschen nicht helfen, das wird immer so sein! 
Mich machen andere Sachen rasend.....

----------

